# Did anyone do the youth turkey hunt today



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I just was wondering if anybody got out with their kids today even with the bad weather. I know it was an all day hunt and there was some clear periods on and off. With the high winds being called for all day tomorrow , it looks like the whole youth hunt will take a big hit this year. I feel sorry for them, mainly for the ones that were going for their first time.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we did got 1 and missed one will post pic tomorrow


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Took my son jake and his buddy mason today. we sat all day in a big ground blind. saw 15 deer and had 3 birds gobble a few times early this morn then quit the rest of the day. The boys toughed it out and mason shot a #21 pounder this eve with 1 1/4 spurs and a 10" beard. Very special for me....this is both boys last youth season and masons first bird. what a great way to end it!!

would love to post a pic but ive never figured out how to do it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad took my cousin on his first turk hunt. He shot s big longbeard at 725ish this morning. I guess there was zero gobbling and it was raining so they just got in a blind he had set up where he had watched some birds the last few weeks.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Two of my buddies went and both of their kids got big birds! One went 21 lbs the other 18.5 lbs. They had active birds in both locations. Birds gobbled in the rain and were moving quite a bit for them. They got a little wet but stayed in the blind. The one 9 year old girl got her first! Pretty good considering the weather.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Simply AWESOME!!


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life (Apr 16, 2011)

goose commander said:


> Took my son jake and his buddy mason today. we sat all day in a big ground blind. saw 15 deer and had 3 birds gobble a few times early this morn then quit the rest of the day. The boys toughed it out and mason shot a #21 pounder this eve with 1 1/4 spurs and a 10" beard. Very special for me....this is both boys last youth season and masons first bird. what a great way to end it!!
> 
> would love to post a pic but ive never figured out how to do it.


That is AWESOME !!! congrats and see what happens when you are patient .. i know i have taken several nice gobblers between 10am-noon while most hunters are at a diner eating breakfast by then. Patience is a must when turkey hunting, don't ever give up after 9 or 10am .. that's when you can find that lonely gobbler and get him fired up alot of times
~~~~~ CONGRATS ~~~~~​


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

your right ohio. ive shot more birds in the late morning than i have right from the jump of daybreak.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

good job getting the boys out there goose!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Got out this morning 4/17 with my friends son in Tuscarawas County. Was windy and stinking cold but the turkeys didn't seem to mind much! Ended up scoring on a nice 2 year old bird..heavy too....probably 20 or better!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work goose! Congrats to Mason!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

took my cousins boy out, heard some birds and saw some, but did not get a shot. Also saw a 6pt. that still had his rack, kinda late to still see them with horns. Great job to all those who got a bird.


----------

